# What kind of ink can you use with JPSS - wash tests with different kinds of inks



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ok there has been some talk about inks that can and can not be used with JET PRO SOFT STRECH and I know some of you have not used pigment ink please let all know what you have used and find out I have used cheap ink from china did one with it and had no problems with it but please note that it was A test and I only use pigment ink when selling shirts


*Thread note:* some off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. This discussion is about showcasing which inks can be used with Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper. Pigment inks are normally recommended for inkjet transfers, but some members are experimenting and sharing what results they have with other brands of ink used with this inkjet paper.

The disscussion about pigment inks being preferred for inkjet transfers is here ​


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Okay David,

LOL, I am about to post pics of a test shirt with *Canon Regular Dye Ink*, and a Jerzees 5050 HW cotton tee.

I washed it 7 times. First time cold water and low temp dry. The next 6 times, warm water, and high heat dry.

The Last Two Washes: I washed it with One Cup of *BLEACH*, now I think that is a harsh test. I will update this post with the pics, I will try to do that today. 

I see no noticeable color loss. 

Ivancuriel has used Claria with great success and has washed the shirt many times without color loss. He purchased bulk Claria "compatible" (the similar generic ink) and the only difference is his "compatible ink" is having color shift under the heat of the press, but there is not color loss. We'll have to get links to his pictures in this thread.

I also wanted to post a thread like this, and was going to with my new photos, so I thank you for getting this in. I think it will help alot of folks for us to keep track of how many kinds of inks are working with the Jetprosofstretch. I'll get my photos in as soon as possible. I'll start with the unwashed, after first wash, I think I have before bleach, and then I have after two washes in bleach. Jetpro is a wonderful paper for color retention. I am amazed by it with each wash.


----------



## KILLERASENGAN (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

So is it possible to use pigment ink like from an epson c88+ to print on jpss?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

yes that is what most of us use


----------



## KILLERASENGAN (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

MAHALO mr david you are the bomb!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Here are my pictures for the test with JETPROSOFSTRETCH and Canon Pixma Regular Dye Ink.

This photo is right after pressing, before any washes:


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

The first picture is after the first wash, cold water and low temp dryer, according to wash instructions.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

The next pictures are of the JPSS with the Canon Dye Ink after 7 washes.

Washes 2 through 5 were in Warm Water and High Heat Dryer.

***Washes 6 *and *7* were with *ONE CUP OF BLEACH EACH TIME. Warm water, High Heat Dryer.*

The pictures are *JETPROSofstretch after BLEACH* washings, with *regular Canon DYE INK. *

I'm *impressed!* Anyone else*?*


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



Girlzndollz said:


> The next pictures are of the JPSS with the Canon Dye Ink after 7 washes.
> 
> Washes 2 through 5 were in Warm Water and High Heat Dryer.
> 
> ...


great job.. Lou


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

thanks kelly. am i right in thinking the canon dye stood up to washing as well as, or better than pigment ink?

regards earl


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Ok every one do remember this is only done with JPSS if you are using any other paper please use pigment and this is for testing she is not selling any of them shirts so dont take this and think it is all right to use on any paper or sell


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



mrdavid said:


> Ok every one do remember this is only done with JPSS if you are using any other paper please use pigment and this is for testing she is not selling any of them shirts so dont take this and think it is all right to use on any paper or sell


 hi mrdavid, i realise it is only on jpss, but if it stands up as well or better than pigment ink, why would you not sell it?

regards earl


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Thank you, fellas.....

So far, I'm not seeing any difference between the pigment ink and canon ink shirts yet. I would like to wait until the Canon dye ink shirt has been washed a good 20 times to see how it all goes.

I do remind folks, the test I am doing with Canon dye ink is only with Jetprosofstretch. If folks use this paper, and they are interested in trying their own ink, they may find their tests will go just as well.

If someone wants to do Dark shirts, with say Ironall Dark, they will Have to use Pigment ink, as that is what is needed for Dark papers, and other light papers.

If this dye holds up as well as pigment does on the JPSS, I would sell it. I am just going to keep washing it all summer and see how it does. 

I just think this JPSS is a most interesting paper. 

Wishing everyone a nice Sunday.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

earl I would sell it and not worry but now I have just open my self up for people to say I am not the one doing the test,I dont have enough infore yet,I would not say to start production ,I would not sell with out pigment ink and can I keep going on LOL


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



Girlzndollz said:


> The next pictures are of the JPSS with the Canon Dye Ink after 7 washes.
> 
> Washes 2 through 5 were in Warm Water and High Heat Dryer.
> 
> ...



Ahh I see the image is holding up really well. So are mine. I wish I could test out more combinations for everyone and see what works and what doesnt, but I just recently picked up a 2nd job so im working nearly 70 hours a week. Hardly enough time to even make this post. lol.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



ivancuriel said:


> Ahh I see the image is holding up really well. So are mine. I wish I could test out more combinations for everyone and see what works and what doesnt, but I just recently picked up a 2nd job so im working nearly 70 hours a week. Hardly enough time to even make this post. lol.


As soon as I get Ivan some Ironall Dark, he's going to test that paper for colorfastness with the Claria ink. I will PM you. I am glad you have been busy, I feel less guilty, tho still Guilty!! My plate is clear now, I will mail asap!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Kelly I can send him some I have 20 sheets that I wont use I can send him five


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



mrdavid said:


> Kelly I can send him some I have 20 sheets that I wont use I can send him five


I will gladly accept Mr.David


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Ivan sorry Kelly just got them all from me.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



mrdavid said:


> Ivan sorry Kelly just got them all from me.


All is good my friend. No worries!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

Kelly said she was sending you some and wanted to get what I had


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

the reason im testing dye ink is for the people that want to print transfers but all they have is dye based ink printer, they can do so with JPSS (which in my opinion happens to be the only inkjet transfer paper i need at the moment), they dont have to go through the hassle of buying a new printer and dealing with a CIS Pigment system, or converting their current dye system if there is a CIS out there for that printer and spending all this extra money just for a pigment printer when dye based will work. 

if people find these "dye ink and jpss" threads annoying, then these threads are not for you, and you do not have to read them. these threads are for the people that have only dye based printers, and dont have the money to spend on a CIS pigment or a new pigment printer. 

So far the only TESTED dye inks that happen to work with JPSS are

1.Claria Dye inks
2.Claria Compatible inks
3.OEM Canon inks.

as more tests are done with different dye inks, this list will get longer, and give alternatives to those with dye inks on the list. some people may want to print inkjet transfers but dont have the money to switch to pigments and all they have is dye inks, then this thread is for them.



badalou said:


> and you have done that.. alot.. but it is still back to the same thing.. I don't think any of the readers will be working with just one paper. The idea here is to tell people that if they are going to work with transfer papers of all kinds then they should use the "Industry" standard and that is pigment inks. The easy thing to do would to simply say that JPSS works with dye inks we have tested it. I think we get it... Or is it just me..


some people may want to just print transfers as a hobby, and dont have to settle for "industry standard" when all they want is just a simple shirt for themselves or friends. These test aren't just for the entrepreneur, but for the hobbiest aswell.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

will I have seen new poeple come and Go. But the probelm is they dont read the post from the start to the end. I am all ways telling new ones to read all of the post so if you can not start from post 1 and go to 4 then this is what will happin. You dont need to start bashing post that people start for testing products. Or you will have this miss all the time! And new people will not share there new ways of doing things.No one will learn any more


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*

I am going to continue to post my wash test results. I just finished another one, again with bleach. I'll try to post after every two or so washes, because we're at 8 now, 3 with a cup of Bleach. I'm going to keep using the bleach to speed up the results, and to give the CANON DYE INK and JPSS a good run for the money. My other paper couldn't have stood up to what JPSS with DYE ink going through these bleachings.

Okay, fellow testers, let's keep posting any wash test results. I don't mind spending my time and money testing, plenty of folks have done it in the past, and alot of those tests have helped me tremendously. 

That "Okay, have a nice weekend" above was for everyone... so have a nice weekend, All!! 

And I will, too, if anyone is interested, LOL, it's too beautiful out not to!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* some off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. This discussion is about showcasing which inks can be used with Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper. Pigment inks are normally recommended for inkjet transfers, but some members are experimenting and sharing what results they have with other brands of ink used with this inkjet paper.

The disscussion about pigment inks being preferred for inkjet transfers is here ​


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



Girlzndollz said:


> The next pictures are of the JPSS with the Canon Dye Ink after 7 washes.
> 
> Washes 2 through 5 were in Warm Water and High Heat Dryer.
> 
> ...


Yes, consider me impressed! Had I not tossed out my Epson dye-based printer, I would have tested this paper with it. 

Is there any bleeding around the girl's kneecap and around her arm/hand that's extended?

AB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



AdriaticBlue said:


> Yes, consider me impressed! Had I not tossed out my Epson dye-based printer, I would have tested this paper with it.
> 
> Is there any bleeding around the girl's kneecap and around her arm/hand that's extended?
> 
> AB


Thanks, Miss Blue. Do you mean the little bumps? Those are a part of the image. I'll keep a close eye out for any bleeding, and post it if I see it. Thanks, again.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ivan if you want the Ironall for dark testing let me know I dont use them and will send them to you


----------



## Alsone (Jan 15, 2008)

Any update on the testing?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Alsone said:


> Any update on the testing?


 
I have updated my pics in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html#post282700

^^ In this thread, I show pics after 7 cups of bleach! Still no fading. I'm linking you to that thread for my results on testing bc this thread is for listing inks, really, and mine is already listed with a photo.

For Ivancuriel and the Ironall dark test with Claria, he's been busy working, but he is doing the test with Ironall Dark and he says it is going great. He's working on some pics. Those will mostly end up in the Claria ink thread. For me, sorry I missed your post, I never saw it until today.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



Girlzndollz said:


> The next pictures are of the JPSS with the Canon Dye Ink after 7 washes.
> 
> Washes 2 through 5 were in Warm Water and High Heat Dryer.
> 
> ...


 
wow! that looks great! Question, what was the other ink you were talking about that was used on epson that can be purchased instead of the standard ink that comes with C120 and the like? Has anyone tested that also? Since I'm a newbie I'd do a test on the regular epson with my fresh, new JPSS sheets that just came in the mail but I don't know what I'm actually looking for other than fading. If you want me to give it a go, please let me know. I'll run the same test you did with the same variables.
-regina


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



reginammp62 said:


> wow! that looks great!


I thought so, too, Regina, I really think that JPSS paper is something else. It's pretty amazinggg. 



> Question, what was the other ink you were talking about that was used on epson that can be purchased instead of the standard ink that comes with C120 and the like? Has anyone tested that also?


Do you mean the re-fill carts and ink Melissa uses, from the other thread? If yes, I can't remember if Melissa posted pics or not. She did post pics often, she was great like that. If you click on her user name, and chose "more posts by Melissa" you can peruse her back posts and see if she ended up posting a pic with the new ink. As far as other folks testing, yes, I've seen other peeps posting about testing with JPSS, and I know others have tossed in bleach and said they has the same results as me.

I wonder if a search on "JPSS bleach" will bring back the threads where folks talk about adding bleach as well, I know I'm going to search after I post this. 



> Since I'm a newbie I'd do a test on the regular epson with my fresh, new JPSS sheets that just came in the mail but I don't know what I'm actually looking for other than fading. If you want me to give it a go, please let me know. I'll run the same test you did with the same variables.


JPSS and Ironall are both terrific papers when it comes to: stretching with the fabric (greatly reducing or even eliminating cracking), and they don't have peel issues, and the hand is great on both, so fading is about the only thing left to focus on. Ironall has a history of fading, a search on "Ironall fading" or "Ironall faded" will bring back a slew of threads on the problem. JPSS came along and is the better alternative in my view. I used to use Ironall, but switched to JPSS for all the benefits of Ironall, but adding colorfastness to the list. When it passed regular wash tests with flying colors, I decided to add that bleach, to give it the torture test, just to find its limits, and I didn't find it.  (Loving that paper.)

More tests are always great, imo. I once had someone say my test was not too revelant bc it was only one person's experience. Sometimes it takes many, many similar reports for someone to feel comfortable. So I guess to me, the more tests and results, the better. Also, I know I love JPSS, but if it has limitations or issues, I surely want to know what they are so I can work within them, and avoid problems, so thank you, Regina, for any tests you do and post.

Have a great day. Hope you love your new papers. I still love the way Ironall peels like butter, it is a pleasure to peel. That and the silkier hand is the only thing it has over JPSS. I look forward to your comments after you use both papers. I'll give you a link to a thread if you like, for posting your comparison of the papers, since this one is about the dye inks that work with JPSS. 

Let me find one. Here's one, perfect, called Ironall vs. Jetpro. Great for comparing the papers, thanks Regina!! 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47778.html#post282177


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



Girlzndollz said:


> I thought so, too, Regina, I really think that JPSS paper is something else. It's pretty amazinggg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



reginammp said:


> This is the name of the ink someone mentioned that's an Epson for their printers. "Claria dye ink" I made the assumption that this was different from the standard ink that comes with the Epson printers. Do you know of if that is in fact the case? Is so, where does one purchse this Claria? and I'm assuming again that it comes in the same type of packaging (4 cartridges) that the others do.
> 
> Before I joined this list, I would NEVER have imagined the complexity of what goes into what you see and purchase in stores! Truly amazing!
> -regina


I know, it seems rather simple until you start to peel back the layers. But once you are done peeling, and it really isn't that bad compared to the other printing processes, it's much easier. Learning what to do and remembering "that" is much easier than learning what to avoid. lol.

About the inks, Epson uses a few inks, some of them are: Durabrite, UltraChrome (both are pigments), Photographic Dye™ - like in the 1280 - which is a regular dye ink, and Claria, which Epson touts as a "water resistant dye". They don't say that in the specs about the dye in the 1280.

In order for you to use the Claria cartridges, they have to fit into the printer you have. I suppose you could run a bulk system with Claria compatable inks on a c120, or buy a re-fill cart and fill them with Claria compatable ink, but the 1400 uses 6 inks, not 4, and I would make sure the formulation of color isn't adjusted for those extra colors before going forward with that idea.

Another consideration when thinking of using a dye ink in a pigment ink printer is nozzle size. Pigment ink particles are larger in size than dye ink, so the nozzles are different. 

Sometimes folks wonder if running pigment through a printer designed to handle dye will clog the nozzles. Most folks in actuality don't seem to have problems, but it can happen and printing everyday seems to offset any real issues.

But in reverse, I would hestitate to run a dye ink throught a printer designed for pigment ink bc of the nozzles being larger. If you go to Epson.com and look at the specs on the droplet sizes: the C120 pigment droplet size is 3 picoliters, and the 1400, that uses the Claria water resistant dye, is 1.5 picoliters. The nozzle design will reflect that, so... would the dye run out of a pigment printer nozzle too quickly is what I would wonder about.

As far as using Claria ink, yes, there are folks that do use it as their main ink, with JPSS, as well as with some other papers. 

Ivancuriel is one member who has had great success with Claria and no fade, so he went with Claria compatible in his system. Around the same time as Ivan, some other folks started to report the same - no fade - results. 

Here are a few threads on Claria. A few of the others and Ivan decided to try to track the papers that were passing wash tests:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t46050.html#post272807

This thread brings you to around where Claria started to become known for working well with JPSS:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41837.html#post247794

Tons of great info on it, and has a few pics.


Good luck, Regina, sorry about my posts that seem to be long each time, it's just that the Q's you ask are the ones that have a little more indepth information that go along with them. Without certain parts of the info included, it could mislead or get you into a pickle, but I think I'm done typing today, lol, hand is locking up already, dang! Best regards, Kelly


----------



## avababa (May 7, 2008)

hi im now in the process of testing, inks and textiles (cotton, polyester, cvc cotton and etc.).
can anybody help me with my problem with regards the *type of ink that best suits JPSS. *
i have a perfect print output for my 6 shirts. it was all CVC cotton. but one print got faded when i soaked it overnyt with laundry powder. no bleach. im thinking that the soap was strong, which had caused it to fade.i dunno, im not sure.
*what kind of textile best suits JPSS?
what type/kind of ink best suits JPSS?*

i believe that the type of ink and textile also, should compromise each other.

thanks. hoping for response.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ava... I'm not sure what the difference is between cotton and the cvc cotton you mention, but inkjet heat transfer papers are designed to adhere to the cotton content of the fabric. Best ink for use with *most* inkjet papers is pigment type of ink, but JPSS has been shown to work with regular photographic dye ink, specifically what is in my Canon printer, and for others, the Claria dye based inks. Other papers don't hold up, but the JPSS has.

On that note, no inkjet heat tranfer papers recommend letting the shirts sit wet. After a wash cycle, it is recommended to remove them from the moist environment and hang dry or machine dry. 

Bio detergents are not good for transfers. I can't remember where I read that, just that I did. Usually you have to work to find bio detergents in the states, or at least, did. If you are in other regions, use of bio detergents will cause fading, or are supposed to. JPSS has been so great in areas where other papers have failed, who really knows, but to be sure... shirts done with inkjet heat transfer papers should not sit wet for a long period of time, like soaking or in the washer.

That may be the problem, and like you suspect, your detergent as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shirtpusher01 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: What kind of ink can you use with JPSS*



Girlzndollz said:


> Here are my pictures for the test with JETPROSOFSTRETCH and Canon Pixma Regular Dye Ink.
> 
> This photo is right after pressing, before any washes:


So you printed this image with the regular color ink cartridge for the Canon?


----------



## cdesignloftllc (Jun 6, 2015)

This is a great. I will try my Canon PIXMA printer to see how it works on JPSS. Thanks for the info.


----------

